# Huntsman spider with prey & treehopper nymphs



## orionmystery (Jun 10, 2013)

Huntsman spider with winged termite for supper



IMG_7257 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





IMG_7241 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





IMG_7244 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





IMG_7273 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





IMG_5633 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





IMG_5655 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


----------



## EDL (Jun 10, 2013)

:thumbup:  Very nice!


----------



## CallibCarver (Jun 10, 2013)

Great shots. what were you shooting with, as far as a lens?


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 10, 2013)

CallibLCarver said:


> Great shots. what were you shooting with, as far as a lens?



Callib,

Often if you check the Exif data, you can get clues as to what was used. One of Kurt's (the OP) most often used lenses is the Canon Mp-E65 macro lens  Amazon.com: Canon MP-E 65mm f/2.8 1-5X Macro Lens for Canon SLR Cameras: Camera & Photo.... and Exif shows that is what he used here. There are a lot of good browser based EXIF reader plug-ins.. if you google for them. I use PhotoME or of Denmark for instance  PhotoME - Exif, IPTC & ICC Metadata Editor

[PhotoME]
PhotoME version: 0.79R17 (Build 856)

[Overview]
URL: http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3766/8996582388_937e073349_o.jpg
File type: JPEG
File size: 287.7 KB
Creation date: 4/6/2013 21:26
Last modification: 6/10/2013 15:35
Make: Canon (Canon Global)
Camera: Canon EOS 40D
Software: Adobe Photoshop CS5 Windows
Dimension: 1024 x 683 px (0.7 MP, 3:2)
Focal length: 65 mm (equiv. 105 mm)
Aperture: F13
Exposure time: 1/200"
ISO speed rating: 200/24°
Program: Manual
Metering Mode: Pattern
White Balance: Manual
Flash: Flash fired, compulsory flash mode


----------



## esselle (Jun 10, 2013)

I like it but I don't like it lol spiders eek! But what a fine job u did capturing this!


----------



## greybeard (Jun 10, 2013)

Kurt, you are the man.  These are wonderful


----------

